# NCEES 2015 Design Standards



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure who else has noticed but the NCEES has released the 2015 Design Standards and they've updated the codes as we expected:

http://cdn4.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Str-Saturday-AM-Lateral-Forces_2011.pdf

It appears they also removed the requirement for masonry to use ASD unless slender walls with out-of-plane loads were involved. Makes sense with the switch to the 2011 Masonry code.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 19, 2014)

Nothing unexpected.

However, they also updated the sample exam: https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/category/SE/product/structural-engineering-practice-exam

Sample PDF of the exam book as well: https://e3-ncees-org.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/f9018-se-practice-exam-69-8.pdf

It appears they only updated the questions to the new specifications but the actual questions and answers remain the same as before.


----------



## darius (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, I have noticed, actually they have made this change in October 27...they are on it! lol


----------



## Moose70 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thought I'd share some clarification I received on the new ASCE 7-10 standard. I asked NCEES the following:

_"The information provided on the website is unclear regarding which ASCE 7-10 printing is required for the exam (there are 3 printings). Supplement No. 1 (only included in the 3rd printing) makes changes to the Seismic chapters. Do I assume that ASCE 7-10 with ALL errata and Supplements is the required version (i.e. 3rd printing)?"_

and the response from NCEES:

_"The design standards for the NCEES 16 Hour SE exam are referenced as outlined on the NCEES website currently. Based on how it is currently referenced, with no mention of the second or third printing, only the first printing would be applicable, along with any errata for it. Should the exam committee begin to base the exam's development on a revised printing or an additional Supplement, it will be referenced on the aforementioned NCEES website. Errata, however, will not be mentioned on the NCEES website."_

Just an FYI for anyone who needs to purchase the ASCE 7-10, try to buy the second printing.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 26, 2014)

Good catch.


----------



## Andy Lin (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for the findings.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I am not looking forward to updating all my codes. As a bridge company...we have 0 codes related to buildings, very frustrating


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 4, 2014)

^ agree with this, I used to work in Bridge Consulting Firm, all they have was AASHTO and others related to Bridges and nothing more and when I brought some building codes, they were not interested to read it and I have to look and buy all of these building codes out on my expense.


----------



## Antnyt23 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have gathered all my code material. I was curious what other books people review/tab and bring to the exam. I have the SE reference manual and some practice problem books. I also have a Structural Analysis book (Hibbeler 8th addition, need to find the solution manual).

What else do you guys take review/tab and take to the exam? A steel design book? concrete design? I was a little bit unsure where to stop in terms of material. I know its case by case but just looking for a few opinions.

Any thoughts?

v/r

Anthony


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 10, 2014)

A list of the non-code books I brought to the exam:

NCEES sample exam. (Didn't use during the exam)

Practice problem examples. (Used a small amount)

Mechanics of materials textbook. (Used)

CRSI design handbook. (Used)

Concrete design manual. (Used a lot for lateral)

Breyer's wood design textbook. (Used)

O'Rourks snow loads text (Used a little)

NDS wood design examples (Didn't use)

SEAOC volume 1 (VERY much used for lateral)

NEHRP/NIST reinforced concrete design guides (used)

Printed out AISC steel design examples in a 3-ring binder (slightly used, I would recommend a steel textbook as a more concise text)

My notes in a 3-ring binder (Used)


----------



## phecke (Dec 10, 2014)

I've said this before (at least I think I have) that all I had really were the code books required, a few study guides that I had made with a few example problems, a structural analysis book that I opened once to make sure I didn't screw up the portal method. I also brought in a few sections of the PCA Notes examples that I thought would be useful (special shear walls, deep beams, etc). Other than that I feel that you should know how to do the problems and don't really need an example and should just be able to use the code books for equations.

I do agree that you should tab your books just for speed, but you shouldn't really NEED them. When I took the exams I knew what chapter and where I needed to find all of my info. Try to do that if you can.


----------



## CyclonePE (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree with phecke. Hopefully you have learned how to solve the problems during your studying and you only need your books to verify equations.

I read somewhere (maybe this site) that if you have studied enough you should be able to open the book you need pretty close to the section in question without a tab. That saved me a lot of time during the exam. I knew right where to look for the info I needed.

But don't waste study time memorizing where the information is, just pay attention while you work practice problems.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 11, 2014)

When I took the lateral last, several months ago, I took many many many books. I broke them up into 3 sections on my table. I told the people around me, 1.) My first pile are my code books, this should be ALL I need. If I know what I am doing, I shouldn't leave this pile. 2.) My second pile are my books from college, analysis, couple of example books, I really should only go hear if I just need a refresher, maybe forgot a moment of inertia equation, look up a method etc. 3.) This is my OH SHIT section where I have completely forgotten, or they totally caught me off guard. These were study guides, example problems, advanced texts, etc., I will not dive into this pile under any circumstances until I have completed or attempted all problems that I could solve using pile 1 and pile 2. When I last took the test, each time I dove into this pile I made a mental note of that type of problem so I knew what I needed to work on. Since I am still taking the test, I clearly dove into that pile last time. As a bridge engineer, I stand by the fact that in the afternoon, I should not have to look in any codes except AASHTO and maybe some stiffness tables and one statics book. You should know it.


----------

